

[Update] Warn HN: How to accidentally, irreversibly nuke your Facebook account - jpadvo

Yesterday afternoon I posted about the disaster that happened to my Facebook account: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2256150<p>Someone at Facebook responded extremely quickly -- yesterday evening they updated documentation (a blog post) to prevent others from accidentally doing this, and when I woke up this morning my account was completely restored.<p>Thank you whoever at Facebook reads HN and fixed this for me. :)<p>However, other developers still have broken accounts because of this issue. I hope that it can be fixed for them, too.<p>http://www.skybondsor.com/blog/undo-test-account-on-facebook<p>http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=90196<p>http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=89194<p>http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=88696<p>http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=85580<p>http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=75057
======
santoshsah4
Hi i am facing the same problem.Now all i have is just profile image and
nothing more.I tried to leave the network but it shows you arenot connected to
any network.can some one help me? i m completely lost.....

------
tuneupsanjeev
When did that happen to you account? and how was ur account restored?

